# Teddy Bears Picnic



## Bree (Jan 30, 2013)

I wanted a bit more realistic picnic setting for my park (rather then the stock standard plastic ones) so I grabbed some matches and made my own  The wood is stained with just coffee mixed in water. So far I have made four sets and I am already working on my next creation - a little bridge over the koi pond


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

thats neat....gona steal your coffe in water stain ide'er


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It works for me!

A dark tea can make a good stain, too. I use it to "age" cotton sails on model boats with good success.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

tjcruiser said:


> It works for me!
> 
> A dark tea can make a good stain, too. I use it to "age" cotton sails on model boats with good success.
> 
> ...


I wonder if you could just use a "used" tea bag that is wet?


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

If the tea bag has some life left in it or all you will have is slightly colored water. This reminds me of a basement remodel I did when I first started my business. The ole timer insisted on staining all the wood work with tea. I didn't think I was ever going to get that job done.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Very rustic looking nice job


----------

